# Discipline for Watching a Movie



## grizzlor (Jun 30, 2012)

Should a church member be disciplined for going to see a graphic movie about a stripper, Magic Mike? If so how would you discipline them?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 30, 2012)

First, I'd ask them if they knew what they were getting into & if they went as a group or alone.
Second, I'd ask if they thought about walking out.
Third, I'd sit down with them and have a talk about the answers to the fist two questions.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 30, 2012)

Even the Focus on the Family review goes too far. Too descriptive. Should have stuck with a simple statement of "Don't waste your time or money. By all means don't soil you eternal soul.

As to your question, listen to Rich's advice.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jun 30, 2012)

In all honesty, is this about seeing this movie specifically? Or is this about seeing a rated R movie that has the same sort of content that most rated R movies have? Would you discipline a member for watching any of the alien movies? Or would you discipline a member for watching Terminator? All these movies have nudity, horrible language, and violence (never seen magic mike but I'm assuming there is no violence). Is this individual being rebellious within the church? Was watching the movie an open act of rebellion to the church? Have you spoken to the individual first, before going before your elders? Church discipline is a very serious situation. It shouldn't be taken lightly (not saying you are, just being cautious).


----------



## Tim (Jun 30, 2012)

Remember that discipline is progressive. It is my understanding that if you are able to show someone the error of their ways, and they end up agreeing with the elders, and resolve to repent of this, then the work is done. Why not try the first "level" and see what comes of it?

If the individual refuses to listen, then you have a situation that is much bigger than a single movie; for it would be a situation where a church member refuses to listen to well-reasoned, loving, sober spiritual leadership from the elders.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 30, 2012)

grizzlor said:


> how would you discipline them?



For seeing an inappropriate movie?

Assuming this is the first time it's come up... take him to a coffee shop, sit down and find out what's going on in his life, ask him where he struggles and bring up the movie gently. Aim to correct him with patience and, more than force him simply to comply, challenge him in a way that will engage his heart. He's struggling with sin and your first job is to help him fight that sin, not to condemn him for it.

And, yes, this is the first level of discipline. It's very gentle.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 1, 2012)

Discipline, by definition, is a forceful correction of error. Under this circumstance, jumping straight to discipline could do more harm than good. Maybe it was a buckle to temptation or peer pressure and he's too ashamed to admit it (how many times have we been in this place as Christians). Maybe he doesn't realize the relevance of this movie's defiance of the holy nature of God. 

There's a lot of questions to get answered before we go to actual discipline. Jack is right in this case assuming it's the first occurrence. It's like dealing with children. If they do something that they don't know is wrong, you pull them aside, tell them it's wrong and tell them why it's wrong. If they do it again, then discipline can be carried out because it just became open defiance of authority and not lack of knowledge. Of course the way the church handles discipline is slightly different than this, but it's the general idea.


----------



## Tim (Jul 1, 2012)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Discipline, by definition, is a forceful correction of error.



Is that a biblical definition?


----------



## SolaSaint (Jul 1, 2012)

Seems we all pick and choose our little areas of legalism. Lets all check the log in our own eyes before we attempt to remove the speck.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't call talking to an erring brother, or in the case of viewing this sad excuse of a film, more likely sister, legalism. It is part of being our "brother's keeper" in general. Healthy conversation and getting to know people better builds unity in a congregation. We are to help each other along the way. I don't think a healthy congregation consists of a bunch of snitches that tell the elders what they saw Sister X or Brother Y doing, outside of Sunday meeting, expecting to see them called on the carpet, for it. If I do something that is off the mark ( I'm not talking about a serious offense here), I hope that someone who cares about me would talk to me about it. Formative discipline is educating people who are either unlearned or confused about certain issues.


----------



## Dwimble (Jul 1, 2012)

If someone is going to be singled out for "discipline" for seeing that specific movie (or that type of movie), then most others should be disciplined for seeing just about any other movie out of Hollywood as well. As far as I can recall, the sins most likely glorified in that movie aren't treated any differently than others mentioned in scripture. That is, worthy of some sort of special disciplinary action. Take 2 Timothy 3:1-5, for example:



> 1 But mark this: There will be terrible times in the last days. 2 People will be lovers of themselves, lovers of money, boastful, proud, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 without love, unforgiving, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not lovers of the good, 4 treacherous, rash, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God— 5 having a form of godliness but denying its power. Have nothing to do with such people.



Dozens of new movies, TV shows, songs, etc. appear every day glorifying many of those things and more. They should be taken just as seriously as those glorifying lasciviousness, because "lovers of pleasure" is just one item listed among many.


----------



## SolaSaint (Jul 1, 2012)

T


Rich Koster said:


> I don't call talking to an erring brother, or in the case of viewing this sad excuse of a film, more likely sister, legalism. It is part of being our "brother's keeper" in general. Healthy conversation and getting to know people better builds unity in a congregation. We are to help each other along the way. I don't think a healthy congregation consists of a bunch of snitches that tell the elders what they saw Sister X or Brother Y doing, outside of Sunday meeting, expecting to see them called on the carpet, for it. If I do something that is off the mark ( I'm not talking about a serious offense here), I hope that someone who cares about me would talk to me about it. Formative discipline is educating people who are either unlearned or confused about certain issues.



That seems at odds from the post I made in here concerning a brother drinking alcohol. I smell a little hypocracy in here.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 1, 2012)

SolaSaint said:


> T
> 
> 
> Rich Koster said:
> ...



Please fill me in on what you are talking about. Also, clarify drinking, or drinking excessively.


----------



## SolaSaint (Jul 1, 2012)

Taking a drink isn't unscriptural but posited that I abstain to keep a brother stumbling. I got set straight by many in here. Seems everyone drinks proudly in here. No bones about it. Look at some of the icons in here. I know you will say it is different. Seeing a R movie is a sin and drinking isn't. Can both these freedoms lead a brother to sin? I will duck now!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 1, 2012)

SolaSaint said:


> Taking a drink isn't unscriptural but posited that I abstain to keep a brother stumbling. I got set straight by many in here. Seems everyone drinks proudly in here. No bones about it. Look at some of the icons in here. I know you will say it is different. Seeing a R movie is a sin and drinking isn't. Can both these freedoms lead a brother to sin? I will duck now!



Seeing a R movie, is not a default sin. The content of the film that makes it an R and why you are viewing it may be sinful. 

In this particular case, I'd be concerned about someone who would knowingly go see what is advertised as p0rnography. If someone went with a group of friends, not knowing about the content, and walked out when it was discovered what was being put on display, I wouldn't consider their appearance for the show a sin. There's a whole lot more scenarios that can be plugged into this situation, but I thought I'd write these out to show my intent.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 1, 2012)

SolaSaint said:


> Taking a drink isn't unscriptural but posited that I abstain to keep a brother stumbling. I got set straight by many in here. Seems everyone drinks proudly in here. No bones about it. Look at some of the icons in here. I know you will say it is different. Seeing a R movie is a sin and drinking isn't. Can both these freedoms lead a brother to sin? I will duck now!



Alcohol was given by God to gladden men's hearts. R-rated movies don't fall into the same category.


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 1, 2012)

SolaSaint said:


> Taking a drink isn't unscriptural but posited that I abstain to keep a brother stumbling. I got set straight by many in here. Seems everyone drinks proudly in here. No bones about it. Look at some of the icons in here. I know you will say it is different. Seeing a R movie is a sin and drinking isn't. Can both these freedoms lead a brother to sin? I will duck now!


I don't drink but I do smoke tobacco pipes (the legal kind) and to be honest I would like to quit but the flesh is weak. I don't know whether it is a sin to smoke a pipe but that is one of the beams in my eye. At least one that I am painfully aware of.

I don't know if it is a sin to see an R rated movie. Looking back on some films that I have seen before I came under the law and knew sin, I would say they became sin due to their content. When I became saved and under grace it wasn't that Pulp Fiction or The Godfather was sin per se but rather what communion has light with darkness? Come out from among them. That is why seeing such "entertainment" has become unacceptable to me personally. I won't judge anyone else. We all have to examine ourselves.


----------



## SolaSaint (Jul 1, 2012)

Rich Koster said:


> SolaSaint said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a drink isn't unscriptural but posited that I abstain to keep a brother stumbling. I got set straight by many in here. Seems everyone drinks proudly in here. No bones about it. Look at some of the icons in here. I know you will say it is different. Seeing a R movie is a sin and drinking isn't. Can both these freedoms lead a brother to sin? I will duck now!
> ...



Thanks for the clarification Rich. It just appeared this thread was heading down a legalistic road. I can now see that isn't your intent. Thanks


----------



## J. Dean (Jul 2, 2012)

At the risk of sounding overly Antinomian, we're not saved because we do or don't watch movies; we're saved because we trust in Christ as our Savior.

Let's be careful not to judge on works; we've ALL sinned in some way or another, and for a lot of us I'll bet that means we've watched movies/TV shows that we shouldn't have at one point or another. Just because a person watches an inappropriate movie one time does not mean he/she is not a Christian.

Now... if there is a serious, unrepentant pattern of something like this, that's another matter. But we have to be VERY careful about making the basis of our salvation something it is not.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 2, 2012)

**Moderation**

Please respond within the scope of the OP. Comments should be respectful and it would be helpful to back your opinion(s) with Scripture.

Further negative or uncharitable comments will not be tolerated.

**Moderation**


----------

